# Man falls from bucket truck-Burlington, NC-8/03



## Climbing mike (Aug 23, 2003)

*Man falls from bucket truck*

I dont know much just what was on the news. Man falls 50 ft from bucket truck was airlifted to UNC medical center. He was working in Burlington NC. He is in cridical condition. The pictures show the boom on the truck still in the air, bottom boom straight upper boom at about 90 degrees, the bucket had a forward lean. Looks to me like something must have hit the bucket or boom. There is no word on wheather he was tied in or not. If I hear more Ill let all know.

Mike


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Aug 23, 2003)

Only having a bucket truck for 10 months now I like the saftey of being tied in BUT my biggest fear was the who dam rigg flipping over. It was the first time I had ever used a bucket and I was skeeerrrrd


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 23, 2003)

Hey MP don't ever be afraid to outrigger pads. I've seen several operators that didn't until the first time their outrigger sunk. 

A very butt-puckering experience, at best!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 23, 2003)

I've seen a few guys with lots of experiance run the bucket up to grab something quick, without putting the outriggers down. "I'm not putting any force on the boom" or soemthing like that.

IMO it is a stupid false economy to not take the few min to run them out, or just cheap insurance. Depending on how you look at it or who your talking to


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by John Paul Sanborn _
> *I've seen a few guys with lots of experiance run the bucket up to grab something quick, without putting the outriggers down. *



I can't understand why, after all these years, a safety device hasn't been enginered that would not allow the bucket controls to be operated without the outriggers in place.

I guess not enough people have died yet!


----------



## Climbing mike (Aug 23, 2003)

On my bucket truck the controls want work unless the outriggers are down. I always thought this was the norm. Dont all trucks operate this way?

Mike


----------



## NeTree (Aug 23, 2003)

Altec's are made with outrigger interlocks... boom won't work unless riggers are down.

No excuse for not tying in EVERY time.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 23, 2003)

I guess that shows you how long since I've been in a bucket!


----------



## Climbing mike (Sep 15, 2003)

I just met the guy that owns the company where the man fell from the bucket truck. He told me that the pin in the elbow broke and caused the bucket to drop about ten feet, then the cylinders and cables stopped it. When the boom stopped it bounced like a fishing pole and sprung upward, the guy was catapulted out of the bucket into the air at about 65ft (75ft bucket truck) he was not tied in and he hit the ground. He died a short time later. When i met him he was tring to sell the bucket truck becuase OSHA was tring to make him overhaul the entire boom before use again and he didnt feel that was necceary. I hope this reminds everyone to tie in and keep there boom inspected.

Mike


----------

